# coconut oil help!! please xx



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok so I've found coconut oil in the health food shop for Teddy,its £15.00
A jar,,is it the same thing the supermarket sell??

Am I supposed to feed it to him? Put it on him or both?

Im confused  any help would be much appreciated
Xx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Make sure it's UNREFINED. Refined coconut oil has less of the good properties. You can put a little on the coat and also feed a little but it can cause loose stools, so be aware of that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the one I got H&B

I put it on my dogs coats and a little on paw pads. I also give a tiny bit with food every few days x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou 

Will pick up one from Holland and Barrat tomorrow 


x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Teddy76 said:


> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like to give about a nickel sized amount to my guys about 3 times per week, after breakfast. Every once in a while I massage some into their coats along with their shampoo. It keeps their coats nice and shiny and soft. I've also noticed that they have fresher breath after I give them coconut oil. There are so many health benefits 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> I like to give about a nickel sized amount to my guys about 3 times per week, after breakfast. Every once in a while I massage some into their coats along with their shampoo. It keeps their coats nice and shiny and soft. I've also noticed that they have fresher breath after I give them coconut oil. There are so many health benefits 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, after chatting with you I decided to try it 


x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

£15 a jar is very expensive. I get a massive jar of organic, unrefined virgin coconut oil for about £9. The small jars (the size if a jar of honey) are about £6.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> £15 a jar is very expensive. I get a massive jar of organic, unrefined virgin coconut oil for about £9. The small jars (the size if a jar of honey) are about £6.


Hi Stella 
Thankyou, can I ask where you get yours?:daisy:


x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I get mine from an independent health food shop which is much cheaper than H&B


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I get mine from an independent health food shop which is much cheaper than H&B


Thankyou My Daughter says they sell coconut oil at a home bargains place for about £3.00,, But I'm not sure it's the right stuff and it would cost about a tenner in petrol to get there so I would just as well get it locally LOL

Just so so worried to give him the wrong stuff:daisy:



x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think there is a 'wrong' coconut oil, there are just fewer health benefits with the more processed stuff sold for cooking and hair. Which home bargains shop was it in? I would like to check that out, as i have never seen it in the cheapy shops and we get through a lot in this house. We use it for cooking, as a moisturiser and a hair treatment as well as a supplement for the dogs. Its best property is that it actually prevents damage to hair whilst bleaching and dyeing. We have a lot of hair lol.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I don't think there is a 'wrong' coconut oil, there are just fewer health benefits with the more processed stuff sold for cooking and hair. Which home bargains shop was it in? I would like to check that out, as i have never seen it in the cheapy shops and we get through a lot in this house. We use it for cooking, as a moisturiser and a hair treatment as well as a supplement for the dogs. Its best property is that it actually prevents damage to hair whilst bleaching and dyeing. We have a lot of hair lol.


O great Thanks:daisy:
I will ask my Daughter tomorrow, as I only know the shop is in Poole, will let you know, and I will tell her about putting it on hair as she bleaches hers


x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just used it on my hair for the first time this week! I loved it. I only had refined organic oil on hand for cooking though, so I need to get some of the unrefined stuff. I've heard it's much better even for hair. I usually use the oil in cookies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Teddy76 said:


> Thanks, after chatting with you I decided to try it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so awesome! I'm thinking about trying it too! It's so good for people and dogs. Let me know how your little teddy likes it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> That's so awesome! I'm thinking about trying it too! It's so good for people and dogs. Let me know how your little teddy likes it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




I will def let you know what the little man thinks I might try some too:daisy:





x


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Teddy76 said:


> But I'm not sure it's the right stuff and it would cost about a *tenner in petrol* to get there so I would just as well get it locally LOL
> 
> x


I'm in America. What does this mean?  lol

I give Cai Nutiva organic unrefined coconut oil a few times a week. I let him lick it off my hands. When he sees me open the jar, he starts licking his lips. lol I also rub a bit on his coat. He needs frequent baths, so the day before I make sure I rub him down really well. His skin or coat hasn't suffered from all the bathing, and I think this is why.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL a tenner is ten pounds and petrol is gasoline. So it would cost around $16.50 to get to the shop, making the coconut oil an expensive buy. I love all the cultural differences we learn on this forum. 'A tenner in petrol' is such a British phrase, i hadn't realised before.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> LOL a tenner is ten pounds and petrol is gasoline. So it would cost around $16.50 to get to the shop, making the coconut oil an expensive buy. I love all the cultural differences we learn on this forum. 'A tenner in petrol' is such a British phrase, i hadn't realised before.


lol I knew what petrol was. I just have never heard or seen that phrase before lol. I love the fact that there are users here from all over the world. I'm always learning something here!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

A ten pound note is commonly referred to as a tenner, a five pound note is a fiver, and a single pound is a quid.
I have learnt so much from this forum, not including all the dog stuff lol. I really love seeing all the different foods from all the different places, and pics with the amazing scenery. The different types of wildlife are pretty amazing too, I mean some of you guys are dealing with crocodiles in your gardens!!! The average Brit has never seen a native reptile at all. (We have 3 native snakes and 3 native lizards, plus a few more that are introduced)


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I love learning about different cultures. It's just so interesting to me!

I live in Louisiana. It's like a mini country here. We have our own language, food, and festivals. This weekend is the Boudin Festival. I love boudin! Boudin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



We don't have crocodiles here but alligators and about everything else! Not too long ago there was a black bear loose in my home town! Then there was the possum I saw across the fence, and the armadillo that ran across the street. It's no wonder that the rabies vaccine is pushed so hard here. Lol


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I read a few articles about coconut oil and apparently it's really good for stopping tooth decay too, so maybe could be used on a tooth brush too! X


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I buy coconut oil for Baby at the health store, the organic, extra virgin, cold pressed one ! Feed a little pea size orally og use it for paw massage and let them lick it of <3


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all 

I didn't even think about writing, about a tenner LOL,, sorry x

I love hearing and seeing all the differences on here from other countries


x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Any views on this one?

Groovy Virgin Coconut Oil 283Ml - Groceries - Tesco Groceries


Thankyou x


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I don't think there is a 'wrong' coconut oil, there are just fewer health benefits with the more processed stuff sold for cooking and hair. Which home bargains shop was it in? I would like to check that out, as i have never seen it in the cheapy shops and we get through a lot in this house. We use it for cooking, as a moisturiser and a hair treatment as well as a supplement for the dogs. Its best property is that it actually prevents damage to hair whilst bleaching and dyeing. We have a lot of hair lol.


Stella my Daughter says the shop is called Home Bargains, and it's near Parkstone,in Poole, hope that helps:daisy:



x


----------



## CoCo187 (Dec 31, 2013)

Had no idea about coconut oil .... CoCo has a dry patch around her "private bit" where she keeps licking..can it be used on dry skin too?

She wont let me cut her nails now either...screams like I'm doing damage...strange since she loves bath time! will it help to soften nails before cutting?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I buy from coconoil online... organic virgin coconut oil for about £6.99 including postage


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Teddy76 said:


> Stella my Daughter says the shop is called Home Bargains, and it's near Parkstone,in Poole, hope that helps:daisy:
> x


Oooh yes, we have a Home Bargains in Trowbridge, I will go and have a nosey, thank you.

Coco187, coconut oil is ideal for dry skin on dogs, it has anti bacterial and anti fungal properties, is easily absorbed and is totally harmless if they lick it off.
I use it for so many things with the dogs, tooth brushing, dietary supplement, natural wormer, moisturiser, sunblock, etc.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oooh yes, we have a Home Bargains in Trowbridge, I will go and have a nosey, thank you.
> 
> Coco187, coconut oil is ideal for dry skin on dogs, it has anti bacterial and anti fungal properties, is easily absorbed and is totally harmless if they lick it off.
> I use it for so many things with the dogs, tooth brushing, dietary supplement, natural wormer, moisturiser, sunblock, etc.


And people!  I use it on the dry spots I get on my legs during winter, my hair and face too if wind damage or dry.


----------

